# A few words of wisdom..........



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

When it comes to rescues. Be honest. Before I get into details about my latest rescue gone wrong, I want to say something. I do not have any hard feelings whatsoever about what happened, and what was said to make that happen. The fault is all mine. When I did my 1st adoption from Westside in 07 of Shiva, I had a very desireable living situation. A house my brother and I owned, some space, and other stuff rescues like to see. But a nearly $8,000 vet bill aquired for Maxie led me to the decision to leave and rent our house out, and move into my yurt, which I was going to buy from my then friend, Ed, but that fell through last fall, and has landed me in the living situation you all see me in now, with 3 big dogs, in a 32 foot Fleetwood Southwind motorhome, where I plan to live until saving up enough money for a house and GSD kennel I am planning to build. It is a situation almost all rescues abhor, and will not send a dog into. So, I decided to let this detail slide when I was adopting Sheba, and it was really no suprise when Westside got an updated version of my living situation, they immediately pulled the adoption. And now I may get a DNA on my name for it. It is an ugly situation to be in, but I have myself to blame. I am reasonably sure Westside will never adopt a dog to me again, and that is understandable. I know I have gotten tremendous support on this board, but I know alot of you are going to echo something I am going to say. My current lifestyle doesn't lend itself well for dogs. And I wish I could change it, so I could do more to help these wonderful animals, and it will happen, but it will be a year, or years down the road. Will there be a 4th GSD in the Southwind household?? At the beginning of summer, I said a enthusiastic yes, but now I simply do not think it a good idea anymore. I wish to thank each and every one of you who have and continue to support me, and the girls, and I really love all of you. So, for the forseeable future, it will be just myself, Hannah, Perle and Sable on the board, and I will keep you all abreast as we head into yet another Alaska winter.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, big hugs to you. You've taken responsibility for not being entirely open, and can see it from their perspective. You've been through very much lately. My heart goes out to you! I am wishing peace and an easy slide into a gentle winter for you and your pack of loving girls. They have a devoted Dad who puts them first. Those are such lucky dogs! Good thoughts coming your way...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, I think Patti sums it up rather nicely. You've taken responsbility and handled the consequences quite well. Although disapointing.
As for the DNA I'm sure once your situation changes you will once again be re-enstated. 
For now you have the three amigos who love you and the care you put in to them is first rate in my books.
Once again you've shown what an unselfish heart you have. 
Take care Richard, and let your girls give you a hug.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Richard, I am proud of you for taking responsibility for not being completely honest with the rescue. 

While I agree with you that the southwind is not the "ideal" home for you and the furkids, I have to say that the love you have for them and the treatment they get makes up for it in spades. So many deserving animals that live in huge pretty homes have so much less. God forbid something ever happened to me, I would be happy knowing that one of my babies had someone like you to live out the rest of their lives with.

Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Richard,
You are such a kindhearted man. We all know the love you have for your dogs and Sharon is right. You don't need a big home, just a place for them to be with you to share your love. You take great care of your furkids. When the time is right, you will be able to adopt again.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't think square footage of your home really matters with this breed. They are always within five feet of you anyways. 

On a serious note: I am sorry things did not work out with Sheba. I hope that some day soon you are able to add a fourth to your pack. I know when that day comes, that will be one lucky dog.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sigh! I am sorry that it did not work out.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Agree with the need to be honest about the information you provide.

Also think that housing sitiuation is one of the guidelines set in place to help make the decision as to what will set the dog up for the success. 

There are people who defy these guidelines, for instance some people with a house who should never be close to any animal or people like Richard, who dedicate themselves fully to their "family"!

I hope those folks who are well known and respected in the adoption circles can vouch and petition for Richard as then one more life will be saved and find the most wonderful and loving home!!!

Tanya


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

:-o They seriously turned you down because you live in the Southwind? Goodness.







I understand they might have been bummed that you didn't start with that, but I hope they know who they turned away. You LOVE and CARE for you pups; that must matter tons more than square footage.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think it's admirable that Richard has posted this. I think one of the issues with not being completely transparent is this: if an applicant withholds one item of information, there is a failure of trust, and it may seem possible that other information was also withheld. I see that as the problem.

For rescues trying to make difficult decisions for dogs who have already had a rough start, they need to be very comfortable with their applicant. That is the issue much more than the living situation as such - it's the fact that the applicant was not completely candid.

I do believe that most things turn out for the best though, and it sounds as if this may not have been the best time for a new adoption.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I totally agree with dd. I'm glad that Richard has chosen to share this experience publicly and wholeheartedly agree that honesty is the best policy. When people lie to adopt an animal, they are, in effect, attempting to manipulate the rescue group into placing an animal that may or may not be in accordance with either their policies or the best interest of the animal. For example, I often have foster animals that would do just fine with a person with no fence and I don't have a no fence/no adopt policies, but I have other fosters that really _need_ a fence and I need to have accurate information if I'm going to do a responsible job placing that animal. Unfortunately, people do lie a lot on their applications and this is one of the reasons that home visits are a critical part of adoption placement.

The Internet is a tricky place. We can't really "know" anyone unless we know them personally, have been to their home, met their animals etc. Rescue groups have to do the best job they can to assess the fit of an unknown adopter with a foster animal they care a great deal about. Applications, home visits, vet and personal references are all part of that.

I'm sorry this didn't work out but hopefully things will work out for the best in the long term. I sure wish we were getting ready for winter here! Can't wait until this summer is over.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I to am sorry this didnt work out for you. I love my anna and am devoted to her, but I also use your love for your girls and others on this board as a standard of what I need to do for my girl as she grows into an adult. 

Sad thing about the footage issue and they really did miss sending this girl to a loving home. We have similar issues around here as well when it comes to fences. It is not ok to have 250 acres and your dog living inside with you and able to run the yard with no fear of traffic or other ppl. It is not ok for a responsible owner to not want to leave their dog unattended in the back yard, in my eyes. But according to alot of the rescues around here, it is ok to take a large breed dog and keep it penned up in a 10'X10' chain link fenced pen. They wont even consider anyone for adoption unless you have a fenced pen like this or a fenced in back yard, and I have seen 3 or more animals in a pen this size. How very sad!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

honesty is always the best policy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Richard,

I am sorry that this has happened to you. 
I know westside is trying to do the best for Sheba. But personally it doesn't matter where you live as long as they are loved 
and as we all know these dogs are velcro so you coul dhave a 5,000 sq ft house and they would still be in the same room. 

Especially with so many animals in need of homes your track record should be proof enough. 
Its westside's loss.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Its everybodys loss. I feel bad for the dishonesty on my part, it doesn't really matter what kind of home I would have given Sheba, it still doesn't make it right. I feel the good lord closed the door for my own good, and now I am going in other directions. Will I be punished?? I don't know. After all, the way to [heck] is paved with good intentions. Will God open other doors for me?? I think so. I want to tell you all a neat little story about my old girls. 

Back in 96, I started on the road to look for a female shepherd. No clue what I was doing, I just had to have a shepherd. I posted an ad in a local laundramat, and some weeks later I got a call from a nice old gentleman. He had cancer, and needed to place his 5 year old Bi-colored shepherd female. Would I want to meet her?? I got into my old Ford Escort, and drove off to see her. My eyes nearly pooped out. She was beautiful, and oh so loving. He wanted me to take her right then, but I hesitated. Could I think about it?? He said yes, and I drove home, overwhelmed by the prospect of owning such a dog. A few days later, I called him back, and was crushed by his response. He had changed his mind. So, for the next several years, I dreamed of this dog, I wanted her so bad. Well, November 2nd, 1999 rolled around,, and I had a new love of my life, Maxie Lee. A newspaper ad I had been ignoring for weeks, got the best of me, and I went to "JUST LOOK". And resulted in a wildchild who kept my hands full for the next year. October of 2000, I got a call out of the blue. Mr Thomas, cancer had returned, he was weak, and was going to be checking into a nursing home. Would I be still interested in his dog? Maxie and I bailed into the Festiva, and raced into town. Even though she was now 10, the shepherd was still a beauty. Even though she would be with us just a year and 10 months, I never felt cheated. On August 28, 2002, Buffy died in my arms of hemangiosarcoma. Why did I not feel cheated?? Had I adopted Buffy in 96, I would have never taken a second look at the newspaper ad that landed me the best dog I ever had. I believe God was telling me, I am not telling you no, just wait a little longer, there is another in your future, and I want you to have them both, gaurentees, there will be no regrets. And he was right. Sheba was simply not meant to be, as any further dealings with Westside, so he closed the doors. Someday, I may find out why. Or I may not. I am OK with it now.


----------

